# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  When Propecia Stops Working - Spencer Kobren Responds To TBT Caller Concerns

## tbtadmin

No matter how well a person responds to Propecia, there are some men who seem to eventually see the hair raising effects of the drug wane over time.  Does Propecia lose its effectiveness? If so, what can be done stop the further progression of hair loss?Listen to the segment: Post from: Hair Loss Show: [...]

More...

----------


## finster

I've been on propecia since the day it came out but i've noticed over the last year that it's not working as well. What other options do i have. What should i ask my doctor? Is there a stronger dose. 
I'm 40yrs old
Thank you
Darren

----------


## dgman21

I asked my doctor if I can go up to 2.5 mgs/day and he said he'll do a 3 month trial

----------


## imbaldinglikeamofo

> I've been on propecia since the day it came out but i've noticed over the last year that it's not working as well. What other options do i have. What should i ask my doctor? Is there a stronger dose. 
> I'm 40yrs old
> Thank you
> Darren


 

wow....it worked for you for 13 years??? wow that awesome. I cant even get it to work after 1 year!!

----------


## TheDude

Hay i have quiet an interest in this thread and would like any answers to questions where possible.. (excuse me for my brashness)

similar to the guy above i've been using propecia for say 4 yrs or so and have started to see the effectiveness wane in my right temple region

So i was wondering what can be done? im 24 yrs old and initially propecia worked really well for me but now as mentioned it seems to be losing effect..

In addition to the propecia i've been on 9% minoxidil for about the same period of time..

my question is what can be done if anything? and does increasing the does help as mentioned? and furthermore if i do increase the dose how exactly do i do this? For example do i take one and a half by further halving another pill?

----------


## finster

I'm not sure what else can be done and if it weren't for Spencer i wouldn't have know there is a propecia with a stronger does. I have noticed a change this year in it's effectiveness but haven't talked to anyone at this point that has tried a stronger dose. They got to come up with some thing soon this really sucks. There are millions of people out there like us who are so depressed b/c of our hair loss, maybe instead of trying to regrow hair they should come out with a pill that makes us not care anymore  :Frown:

----------


## skipstah70

I've been taking about 1 mg of this drug for the last 11 years (started at 29).  I believe it worked great for the first 6 or 7 years, but the efficacy has slowly waned in the last 2-3 years.  Hair thickness has become noticably thinner and and my frontal recession is now fairly obvious and harder to hide.  Instead of upping the dosage to like 2mg  or 2.5 mg like Specer Kobren and many others say is real option (hence this thread I think!), I've decided to quit taking finasteride altogether.  It's got to the point where I feel the pros were not worth the cons anymore... and I cannot begin to tell you how much better my physical body and mind have felt in the last 2 months since I have quit!!  The only price I have to pay is losing my hair!  If this argument makes sense to you.. then you've probably been taking this stuff for a while too!! LOL 

Like many other guys who have taken this drug for a long time, I started to feel like a slave to it.  It worked well for me, but my main problem with it  (and don't believe for a second Merck's 2&#37; numbers on this!)... is at some point... it will ABSOLUTELY CRUSH YOUR SEX LIFE (definitely with erections, definitely with penis sensitivity, and more debatably with libido).   These are the physical effects that I felt with my body, which in turn I believe, helped lead me into a malaise of mental depression built around the drug's catch 22?!?!  

A. Do I quit, lose my hair, and feel like a normal sexually functioning guy again? 

Or 

B. Should I keep taking the drug, up the dosage a bit and see if I can keep my hair up another year?  Oh yeah, and have no feeling in my dick, and have lost the ability to get natural erections.

  It's a painful decision, but I can't be a slave any longer.  Advice to anyone thinking of taking Finasteride.. do your due diligence.  The negative effects for me were slow coming and started out subtle.. this made it all the harder to notice.  Since I've quit.. I feel a noticeble boost in aggression (physical) and being more assertive (mental).

peace out!

----------


## Mens Rea

> I've been taking about 1 mg of this drug for the last 11 years (started at 29).  I believe it worked great for the first 6 or 7 years, but the efficacy has slowly waned in the last 2-3 years.  Hair thickness has become noticably thinner and and my frontal recession is now fairly obvious and harder to hide.  Instead of upping the dosage to like 2mg  or 2.5 mg like Specer Kobren and many others say is real option (hence this thread I think!), I've decided to quit taking finasteride altogether.  It's got to the point where I feel the pros were not worth the cons anymore... and I cannot begin to tell you how much better my physical body and mind have felt in the last 2 months since I have quit!!  The only price I have to pay is losing my hair!  If this argument makes sense to you.. then you've probably been taking this stuff for a while too!! LOL 
> 
> Like many other guys who have taken this drug for a long time, I started to feel like a slave to it.  It worked well for me, but my main problem with it  (and don't believe for a second Merck's 2% numbers on this!)... is at some point... it will ABSOLUTELY CRUSH YOUR SEX LIFE (definitely with erections, definitely with penis sensitivity, and more debatably with libido).   These are the physical effects that I felt with my body, which in turn I believe, helped lead me into a malaise of mental depression built around the drug's catch 22?!?!  
> 
> A. Do I quit, lose my hair, and feel like a normal sexually functioning guy again? 
> 
> Or 
> 
> B. Should I keep taking the drug, up the dosage a bit and see if I can keep my hair up another year?  Oh yeah, and have no feeling in my dick, and have lost the ability to get natural erections.
> ...


 
Good post.

I had the same experience but it only took one year.  Things haven't improved and im off it one year.  Bad times.  

Like you, things crept up on me.  After 6 months i remember being on holidays for 3 weeks, i assumed id be reallly sexually frustrated after not having as much opportunity to masturbate but i wasn't.  This was a first for me.  So slight loss in libido.  Things only got worse.  In my experience it triggered a sexual decline in my body that my body has since struggled to redress.

Worst of all.  Im only 25 years old.


I would urge guys to look into RU or other good topicals.

----------


## Mens Rea

I meant to add.

I don't completely rule out using fin im just worried what these boards will look like in 10 years.  I reckon there'll be alot of guys with problems inherited from long term usage.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I meant to add.
> 
> I don't completely rule out using fin im just worried what these boards will look like in 10 years.  I reckon there'll be alot of guys with problems inherited from long term usage.


 Hopefully in 10 years we won't need to be using Finasteride to stop hair loss.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

> I asked my doctor if I can go up to 2.5 mgs/day and he said he'll do a 3 month trial


 This is not a good idea.  1mg of finasteride will reduce DHT levels by around 67% and 5 mg will decrease them by around 70%.  By increasing your dose, you will barely change DHT but you will be increasing the likelihood of side effects through finasteride's other undocumented mechanisms.

----------


## Vidovolny

I'm a new member, so I'm just looking around.

----------


## kramer

I've wondered now and then if propecia has not been working that well for me over the last few years. If so, I'd like to get off of it but then I worry that I would have massive shedding...

Anybody been using it for some years and then stop? What happened? Did massive or noticeable hair loss occur?

----------


## Winifred

Good post.

I had the same experience but it only took one year. Things haven't improved and im off it one year. Bad times. 

Hopefully in 10 years we won't need to be using Finasteride to stop hair loss))

----------


## Garfield

Well just dont thing about it. Playland Slot88

----------


## Harry Jack

Very informative and trustworthy blog. Please keep updating with great posts like this one. 
https://rleatherjackets.com/product/...bomber-jacket/

----------


## pramazon05

Hello, I am having the same problem. Have you had a hair transplant before. I do research but always come across the same expensive price. I guess this is something only celebrities can do. There are many articles such as MGK hair transplant, Hair Transplant Trypophobia, Steve Carell Hair Transplant, Tom Brady Hair Transplant, Brad Pitt Hair Transplant. If you find a cheap place can you let me know.

----------

